
How to succeed at coding bootcamp – 5 tips - tgoldenberg
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/5-steps-get-most-out-coding-bootcamp-tom-goldenberg?trk=pulse_spock-articles
======
kbredemeier
If I have learned anything from going back to school, it's that you have to
make opportunities for yourself. Wether you went to a bootcamp or four your
university, or something in the middle (I'm at Holberton[1] at the moment),
it's all about doing the work and getting your shit out there. Great article.

[1] [https://www.holbertonschool.com](https://www.holbertonschool.com)

